# System freezes after the LAN Atheros L1 Ethernet driver has been installed



## mrctito (Feb 19, 2008)

Dear sirs,

Operating System freezes or slows down after the LAN Atheros L1 Ethernet driver has been installed, on ASUS M3A MOTHERBOARD.

*
Is it a Atheros BUG ??? 

Is it a ASUS BUG ???

Is it a AMD Chipset BUG ???
*

I have already tried on Windows Vista, Windows Server 2003 and Windows Server 2008, both 32 and 64 bit versions, and always this same problem happens.

I have already download the lastest drivers from ASUS web site and installing it: It Freezes.

I have already tried to install Atheros LAN driver just after installing Windows: It Freezes.

I have already tried to install Atheros LAN driver later, after installing other Windows drivers: It Freezes.

I need to use the machine that I have bought. I´m really tired about installing SO too many times.

Definitively this LAN device does not work and it is a bad product.

Does ASUS have a quality control departament ???
Does ATHEROS have a quality control department ???
Does AMD have a quality control department ???

Please ASUS Support Team, I would like to hear about you !!! 
Please Atheros Support Team, I would like to hear about you !!! 
Please AMD Support Team, I would like to hear about you !!! 

Can somebody help me ?

Thank you very much,
Marcos Tito.


----------



## hassanctech (Feb 21, 2008)

I am having the EXACT SAME PROBLEM!!! I have tried everything I could think of but nothing seems to work 

Let me be a little bit more specific about my situation:

I did a clean install of Windows XP Pro 64-bit. Installed the driver for the Ethernet controller (it actually worked!) and went online and installed SP2. Then after a reboot... well it just froze at the Windows screen with that sliding progress bar (well it actually didn't freeze but the progress bar moved maybe one unit per minute or something, I tried waiting maybe for 30+ minutes but it didn't go past that). Searched online and found that my BIOS most likely needed to be updated. So I updated my BIOS. Formatted the drive and did another clean install. Same thing, installed the driver for the Ethernet controller and went online to install SP2. Then again it wouldn't boot, not even in any of the safe modes. 

Now after being fed up with SP2 I decided to just format the drive and install Windows XP 64-bit and keep it with SP1 for the time being. So I installed windows BUT this time the driver for the ethernet controller just refused to install. I spend several hours trying to get it to work, but 
nothing worked.

I'm starting to think that the PC may have refused to boot (after the SP2 update) because of the installation of the Ethernet drivers and NOT SP2...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hassanctech (Feb 21, 2008)

Some important information that I forgot to mention. I also tried installing Ubuntu v7.10 and the LAN card works flawlessly with whatever LAN card drivers are default with Ubuntu.

So I don't think the problem is the hardware... I guess it can only be the software (ie the drivers) then?

Maybe we need to contact ASUS and get them to release WORKING drivers for the LAN card.


----------



## l0co (Feb 21, 2008)

I have also problem with mentioned card in ASUS laptop. I spent last day on trying to force it to work under Vista 32-bit. No results.

After I got this laptop I removed the second partition, what Vista couldn't bear and was completely hanging during boot after this operation! The only thing I expected from this system - that I'll be able to make space for Ubuntu and install it - but it is too much for Vista as I can see.

As regards Vista - interesting thing it is that when I had a preinstalled version, everything was fine - drivers were installed and worked. But after recover from recovery DVD, they didn't. Why? Maybe:

I installed drivers in wrong order, maybe the correct order will help
The Vista version was updated from Microsoft updates before driver installation and I did it on fresh, not updated version and something goes wrong
ASUS installed newer drivers version than are included on the recovery DVD
I'll be fighting with this in the weekend. If you check any of these possibilites please write.

As regards Ubuntu - unfortunatelly the Ubuntu 7.10 Destop I386, I installed doesn't see the LAN card too. I have to find and install some drivers. Can you tell me what Ubuntu version sees it and what does it extactly see?


----------



## hassanctech (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the same version of Ubuntu you mentioned: Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop.

I got the ISO from www.ubuntu.com and burned it and installed it on a new drive. I did not install any additional drivers, it just worked with whatever Ubuntu came with by default. Meaning I just plugged in an Ethernet cable and I was immediately connected to my network with no issues/problems.


----------



## hassanctech (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey guys I got mine to work!

I just kept the system shut off for about 36 hours then turned it back on and tried to install the driver and it installed w/o any problems in about a second. At the time of installation I was running Windows XP SP2, 64 bit edition. And I was using the new drivers from ASUS webpage. 

I've installed other windows updates and rebooted the system several times with no problems.


----------



## l0co (Feb 21, 2008)

Your'e lucky. I achieved that Vista cannot restore itself from recovery DVD now. Ubuntu can't see the LAN card and driver doesn't work. I downloaded and compiled manufacturer driver, which hangs in exactly the same way as Windows. I thing I return it to the service - let them struggle, not me.


----------



## l0co (Feb 21, 2008)

Now I think I found the source of the problem. I disconnected the computer from the power for a night and after it card worked. But now I've reinstalled Vista (worked) and then I've recompiled open-source kernel module for Ubuntu with atl1 driver (worked), and then I've returned to Vista and problem returned. Vista hangs, manufacturer driver hangs, open-source driver cannot be loaded because of:

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

It looks that the Asus has problem with its hardware. The PCI is locking in some circumstances and simply doesn't work. I'll try the same trick again and we'll see if it works.


----------



## hassanctech (Feb 21, 2008)

Since I've installed the drivers and Windows XP Pro (64 bit) I have rebooted the machine several times and have never had a problem. Seems like it is actually working this time.

I had initially bought a copy of Vista but I could never get it to work. Perhaps it is a Vista compatibility issue?

You said that after you unplugged for a night it worked, so does it still work in Ubuntu? I think if it does that would confirm that it is a Vista compatibility issue.


----------



## l0co (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, is works in Ubuntu. But after Vista "damages" the card it doesn't work in Ubuntu either. The manufacturer driver hangs as in Vista, and open source drivers from http://atl1.sourceforge.net/ doesn't work (but computer works).

It is probably Vista compatibility problem for me, but also Asus problem, because hardware should never behave like this. The PCI interrupt is blocked permamently between particular sessions. I won't be using Vista on this laptop but Ubuntu only and I'll try. If the problem happens under Ubuntu I'll return the notebook to service.


----------



## Angelicfish (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had the same problem
So far for me it seems to be the driver (#%#%# athenos O_O)

Try the Attansic Drivers (That's the name before they were taken over by athenos)
The drivers work fine for me so far


----------



## l0co (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for information. After few days I can say that is for sure Vista driver problem. I though that maybe this Ubuntu driver does something wrong, but I was using Ubuntu without the problem and once used Vista, and all died.

Can you give me direct link to drivers you use?


----------



## Angelicfish (Feb 28, 2008)

If your using the M3A motherboard try googling for Attansic L1 10/100/1000 drivers
That should show up with some results. I'm from Hong Kong and when I google everything is in chinese~

I think it'll be better if you google it yourself
It's very easy to find!
Google is your friend =D


----------



## MajorChronic (May 2, 2008)

Ok everybody, I know this is an old thread but I've had to deal with this driver failure just as recently as 2 days ago. 
My system was behaving just as everyone has indicated...slow as slow could ever be!....nothing works.....reinstall several times doesn't rectify the situation.

Fear not, I've found the fix.

You have to clear your Real Time Clock (RTC) Ram in the CMOS. The RTC Ram holds this like the time and date but also includes things like startup information.
I dug thru the manual until I stumbled upon the walk-thru on page 2-19. If you can't find your manual or don't have one your only option is to look online and as you can't install the driver to do that I'll attempt to provide an explanation of where it is and what to do.

DISCONNECT POWER CABLE BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS OR FRY YOUR BOARD! You've been warned.

1. Remove the on-board battery.
2. Directly to the right of the battery (this assuming you're looking at your board the right side up) you will see a blue jumper covering
the CLRTC. Remove the jumper from pins 1 and 2 and place over pins 
2 and 3 for 10 seconds.
3. Reinstall the battery.
4. Plug in power cord and turn on computer.
5. Hold down the <Del> key during the boot process and enter BIOS 
setup to re-enter the CMOS data.
6. Reinstall Windows and this time you'll have no problems with the 
Atheros drivers.

PEACE
:wave:


----------



## ranzin927 (Jun 18, 2008)

WAY TO GO CAPTAINCHRONIC!

Worked like a charm. I would only add that reinstallation of the driver is not needed after you clear the RAM. ray:


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

wow good work! I was going to suggest a IRQ issue but... nm


----------



## jjrdave (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Guys, I'm glad to see MajorChronic's fix has worked for you, but it hasn't worked for me.
I bought 5 M2A-MX boards recently, I have installed XP sp3 on 3 of them and I get the same problem ie everything works well untill I install Atheros driver, the thing just freezes up. I have cleared RTC 3 or 4 times as described, tried the latest Atheros and Attansic drivers,all to no avail.
The only fix that works for me is to remove LAN drivers from bios and install a cheapo PCI LAN card.
Anyone else still having problems here?


----------



## jjrdave (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, I've flashed the bios with the new version and it worked, twice, but now I have the problem back again. Still it freezes on boot.


----------



## mica.cuba (Dec 6, 2008)

I had this problem on several ASUS mobos, running vista or xp.

The problem is not random, but depends on the router (or hub) you are using.

In TP-LINK equipment, which is my low cost favorite, the problem occurs with every pc.

If you disconnect the net cable and reconnect it again the machine will boot.

The answer indeed is in another driver install, but there are cases where you need to find a newer and cases when you need old drivers. I guess it depends on the hardware on the opposite side of the utp cord...


----------



## cryox (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there.

my 2 c here.

Sure, i've the same problem with OS's - freeze on progress bar, until LAN cable plug/unplug.

First of all, i have installed only XP on my HDD1 and everything work fine with latest drivers for on-board LAN.

then i've installed Vista x64 on second hard drive (HDD2), NOT a partition!
Right after i've installed Vista on second HDD (and all drivers) - Vista OR XP got freeze on progress bar!

After format hdd with Vista and fix MBR for HDD1 (XP system) with /fixmbr options.
My XP stop freezing on progress bar.

Now i've installed Vista again and again i've the same problem, freezes.

Still not have a solution so far...
-----------------------------------------------------
MB: ASUS P5B-E CPU: Core2Duo 6400 (2.13) OC to 3.37 GPU: Sapphire HD4870X2 2GB (750/3600) RAM: 2x2GB Patriot 6400 POWER: FSP 70


----------



## hybir (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, just reporting that I am on WinXP and using the Attansic L1 onboard LAN on the P5L-1394-VM ASUS motherboard.

Everything was fine until I recently installed the beta of Windows7 on my second hard drive, which after installing the LAN driver (no matter which version, occuring at the end of the installation progress bar) it would slow down to unbearable speeds. When booting up again, Windows7 and WinXP would freeze during the progress bar.

I confirm that MajorChronic's solution worked perfectly. I have tested this on 2 fresh WinXP installs, a Vista install and 2 fresh Windows7 installs, all have the same problem. The process is exactly as MajorChronic described except I only needed to uninstall the LAN driver and not windows (my bios also kept all of its clock data at the end). You can uninstall the LAN driver by booting up your OS in safemode without networking.

So thanks MajorChronic! and I hope this can also help someone else


----------



## jpettet (Apr 6, 2009)

mica.cuba said:


> I had this problem on several ASUS mobos, running vista or xp.
> 
> The problem is not random, but depends on the router (or hub) you are using.
> 
> ...


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow! that's all we need to do? good heaven for the fix! thanks!


----------



## cfenichi (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, can anyone explain me how I find this pin that I have to take out?
Do I have to open the inside of the notebook?


----------



## MajorChronic (May 2, 2008)

Please note that my fix is only for the Asus M3A motherboard and does not apply to any other product.

Sorry guys


----------



## J420N (Jul 2, 2009)

MajorChronic, you're a life saver. I was about to jump out the window with this F3L laptop, but your fix is golden.

Only thing I did different was just re-seat the ram. I didn't have to remove the CMOS battery or anything, Also I use the Attansic L1 drivers from the p5L mobo instead of the Atheros L1.


----------



## jjrdave (Aug 14, 2008)

I found that the problem (for me) always came down to Nvidia's Nforce chipset drivers on various Asus motherboards.

When installing the chipset driver you should untick MEDIA SHIELD.

There are other issues, such as inferior switches, routers etc but the crapo media shield was always to blame for me anyway.

Dave


----------

